# Nuevo Local Alianza Francesa Cusco



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

La Alianza Francesa de Cusco es una institución cultural fundada en el año 1948 (la segunda Alianza fundada en Perú) esta ubicada en el distrito de Wanchaq en la Av. de La Cultura.

Entre sus planes esta la ampliación de su local y la construcción de un auditorio que estaria ubicado en la Av. Los Incas es decir a espaldas de el actual local.

Estas son las propuestas presentadas para la remodelación de la fachada principal y para la construcción de las nuevas instalaciones hacia la Av Los Incas.

Este es el local actual (la fota es pasada sera de hace unos tres o cuatro años atras, no pude encontrar mejor foto)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mmm...la verdad ninguna me convence. La penúltima es la que menos me disgusta de todas...aunque tampoco convence del todo.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

mmm podrían ser mejores pero bueh...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bueno, estarían bien en Lima, pero en Cuzco? como que desentona con el resto un poco


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahh la idea de darle modernismo pues.... demasiado estrambòticas.

Para darle modernidad a una instituciòn tan aristocrática no es necesario volverla fria por fuera.... Hay algunas que tienen cosas muy interesantes.

Los juegos de vidrios y en otros de volùmenes no me desagradan. Es la mezcla exagerada lo que las vuelve tan poco atractivas... 

No puedo decir cual me gusta mas ni cual es la que menos me agrada, es respetable el esfuerzo por proporcionar modernidad sobre todo presentarse a un concurso de diseños significa mucho estress.... es muy probable que de todo esto salga alguien con una idea muy buena.... una revelaciòn.

Sumamente interesante el thread, una pena que no haya tenido mucha acogida... Arquitectura 100%


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

La penultima me gusta más pero desentonaría demasiado.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

q bn se me hace muy bn, io siempre paso x ese lado hber is traigo fotos!!!!!!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Tal vez de todas me quede con esta


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^Opino igual es el mejor render sobrio, moderno y con clase justo para la ciudad imperial


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

igualmente...no me convence ninguno....hno:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Este es el mejorcito


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Teniendo en cuenta que el entorno es conservador ... creo

Me gusta para la ampliación del local esta propuesta:










Y esta para la de las Av. de La Cultura.










Bueno creo que es lo menos malo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Un arquitecto diseñó esto? Ventanas polarizadas...ajjj, ya no estamos en los años ochenta, por Dios...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

La pregunte es, que entendemos por "modernizacion", y porque urge "modernizar", los edificios?
Si se va a remodelar el edificio, se podrian tomar partidos arquitectonicos interesantes, sin necesidad de caer en el disgusto.
El ultimo es lindo, pero impersonal... me gustaria ver mas info de el para emitir un veredicto.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

mmm ojala no malogre la imagen de cusco, no se si se ven lindas, pero si son modernas eh... saludos.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Hay algunas propuestas... que no se...; lo que me preocupa al margen de nuestros gustos es el de los criterios que tenga el jurado que eliga el proyecto ganador. Conciliar modernidad y tradición no es algo sencillo, para algunos habrá mucho de uno y poco de lo otro; pero al final siempre va ser una elección contradictoria en una ciudad con personalidad arquitectónica.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Otro problema es que al parecer los "arquitectos" no han tomado en cuenta la volumetría de la zona al diseñar esas propuestas.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

No iría en proyectos?

Y bueno, respecto a lo visto, es la Alianza Francesa, qué se puede esperar. Hace un par de años (si mal no recuerdo) inaguraron su nuevo local en La Molina y es parecido a este:










No es una construcción interesante, pero tampoco de recontra mal gusto. Y volviendo a Cuzco, bueno, he visto ahí construcciones peores.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Este es el mejorcito


Coincido contigo, ese es el que más me gusta.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

mmhhh =P la verda muy chocantes y ya casi al punto de feas xP 

solo me parecen decentes ests =P

















la ultima tbn esta en algo pero no me temrina de gustar =P


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

no entiendo para que reabren esto???

Un candado ...

Respecto a la pregunta: la última foto es la remodelación terminada...


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

rafo18 said:


> Este es el mejorcito


_Coincido,es el mejor diseño,asi debe procederse.
No se preocupen por lo demas,esa zona,ya es moderna_.
^^^^^^^^


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

ojala se proyecten a alguna innovacion


----------



## el3456786 (Apr 17, 2012)

^^

este es el diseño definitivo











.. fue terminado hace mas de un año 

:happy:


----------

